# Homenetzwerk von Grund auf aufbauen; Suche Hilfe



## Silent12 (16. April 2012)

Hallo,
ich stehe derzeit vor einem SEHR großen Projekt.
Und zwar habe ich vor das komplette Heimnetzwerk (Router, Modem etc...) umzulegen.

Fakten:

Vom Keller aus kommen in alle Zimmer (4 stöckig) 2 Kabel.
Das eine ist ein Koaxikabel (Beschriftung:preisner sk 2000; hat einen Kupferkern) und das andere ist vermutlich ein Telefonkabel (3x weiß 1xgrün, 1x blau, 1x gelb, 1x braun, 1x  rot und umwickelt mit dünner Folie).

Und in 2 anderen Etagen, gibt es eine Telefonbuchse (habe soweit ich weis auch eine im Keller gesehen).


Ziel:
LAN-Anschluss in allen Zimmern, in denen das "nackte" Telefonkabel aus der Wand kommt.
Router und Modem im Keller.
Telefone in den 2 Etagen mit Telefonbuchse.


Fragen:
Handelt es sich bei dem oben beschriebenen Kabel wirklich um ein Telefonkabel ? 
Kann man daran eine LAN-Dose anschließen ? 
Wie schließe ich das Modem an ? 
Funktionieren die Telefone trotzdem ?


Edit: DLAN/Powerline Adapter wären auch eine Option

Gruß
silent12


----------



## TurricanVeteran (16. April 2012)

Silent12 schrieb:


> Handelt es sich bei dem oben beschriebenen Kabel wirklich um ein Telefonkabel ?


Es hört sich nicht danach an. In einem kabel,welches ggf. die telekom im haus verlegt, gibt es nur rote drähte mit einer art strichcode drauf.
Das von dir beschriebene kabel könnte eine steuer-leitung sein (klingel oder sonstwas). Allerdings solltest du es dir mal genauer anschauen. 
Ist der mantel bedruckt und steht da ggf. eine cat.-nummer drauf? (cat.5e oder cat.6 oder cat.7 usw.) Mantelfarbe? Sind die drähte im kabel paarweise verdrillt?


> Kann man daran eine LAN-Dose anschließen ?


Prinzipiell ja,aber ob das kabel lan-tauglich ist,steht auf einem anderen blatt.


> Wie schließe ich das Modem an ?
> Funktionieren die Telefone trotzdem ?


Wie bekommst du dsl? (via kabelanschluß oder normal von der tkom z.b.)
Wenn du normales dsl bekommst,dann darf nur an die erste TAE (es ist eigentlich nur eine direkt am hausanschluß angeklemmt) benutzt werden. An diese kommt dann ein splitter, welcher dann die anschlüsse für das dsl-modem und das telefon bereit stellt. Solltest du VoIP haben,müssen die telefone an den router angeschlossen werden,welcher dann natürlich auch VoIP können muß.


----------



## Silent12 (16. April 2012)

So widmen wir uns zuerst einmal den Kabeln, bei denen ich vermute, dass es sich um ein Telefon- und ein Fernsehkabel handelt. 
Wir sind bei Arcor (Vodafone->Internet kommt übers Telefon), aber wechseln im August zu KabelBW (Internet kommt übers Fernsehkabel ins Haus ->höhere Übertragungsrate).
Ich habe gerade mal ein paar Fotos gemacht und hoffe jemand kann mir jetzt helfen die Kabel zu klassifizieren und mir zu sagen,
ob eins der Kabel zur Übertragung vom Router im Keller aus fürs Internet geeignet ist.

Kabel1 (Vermutung Telefonkabel):



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Beschriftung: :preisner sk 2000
Anderes: hat einen Kupferkern umhüllt mit Isolationsmaterial und einer Folie.

Kabel2 (Vermutung Fernsehkabel)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Beschriftung: - (Farbe dunkelgrau)
Anderes: 3x weiß 1xgrün, 1x blau, 1x gelb, 1x braun, 1x  rot und umwickelt mit dünner Folie

Keller (Kabel Kasten: verplomt):




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Beschriftung kann ich noch besorgen falls erwünscht.


Würde mich SEHR freuen, wenn mir jemand sagen könnte, was für Kabel das wirklich sind und ob sie INTERNET-FÄHIG sind, dass heißt, ob ich über diese Kabel über 8 Meter ein brauchbaren Internetzugang hätte (wenn ja wie hohe Übertragungen).

Gruß
silent12


----------



## TurricanVeteran (16. April 2012)

Also...
1. Dein fernsehkabel muß ein sogenanntes Koaxialkabel sein. (wird bei sat-empfang,kabelanschluß und bei empfang via antenne benötigt)
2. Dein vermutetes telefonkabel scheint auch eines zu sein. (bilder leider unscharf) Das kannst du aber leider nicht als lan-kabel benutzen.Dieses würde aber benötigt,da du ja eine verbindung vom router im keller zu den pc`s auf den etagen benötigst.


----------



## Silent12 (16. April 2012)

Ok, das heißt, ich müsste ein Netzwerkkabel verlegen (Problem: war schon bei den anderen Kabeln ein riesiges Problem sie zu verlegen (hat der Elektriker probiert)).
Wie sieht es mit der Leistung von DLAN auf ca.10Meter Stromkreislänge (Haus 10 Jahre alt) aus ? Reizt man damit mit guten schon eine 20000 Leitung aus ? 

Danke trotzdem.

Gruß
silent12


----------



## mrfloppy (16. April 2012)

leider was verschwommene bilder aber sieht nach strich codiertem telefonkabel aus, würde ich nicht drüber lan machen, bin jetzt nicht so im thema ob das überhaupt geht, wenn ja geh ich mal davon aus mit enormen leistungseinbußen! solltest du leerrohre liegen haben in die einzelnen zimmer würde ich die kabel rausholen und mindestens cat5e leitungen reinziehen falls du gigabit im heimnetz fahren möchtest !

ok zu spät gewesen


----------



## Silent12 (16. April 2012)

Ja ich überlege jetzt zwischen dem großen Aufwand und evtl. der Unmöglichkeit in 3 Zimmer über 3 Etagen in enge Leerohre ein neues Kabel einzuziehen, oder ob DLAN über diese 3 Etagen reicht (max. Übertragungsraten im normal Gebrauch ? )

Gruß
silent12


----------



## mrfloppy (16. April 2012)

am alten kabel das neue kabel anbinden magarine drauf und ab dafür


----------



## TurricanVeteran (16. April 2012)

Silent12 schrieb:


> Ok, das heißt, ich müsste ein Netzwerkkabel verlegen (Problem: war schon bei den anderen Kabeln ein riesiges Problem sie zu verlegen (hat der Elektriker probiert)).


Was hat er genommen? Für das verlegen gibt es verlegekabel.Das ist quasi lan-kabel von der rolle ohne stecker dran.Das geht bedeuetend einfacher,wie wenn da so ein störender stecker dran ist wie bei den normalen,fertigen kabeln.



> Wie sieht es mit der Leistung von DLAN auf ca.10Meter Stromkreislänge (Haus 10 Jahre alt) aus ? Reizt man damit mit guten schon eine 20000 Leitung aus ?


Sicher,das es nur 10m sind und die leitung direkt in die zimmer geht? Wenn dem so ist,sollten eigentlich 200mbit dlan-adapter locker ausreichen um 20 mbit zu übertragen. (die schaffen eigentlich bedeutend mehr) Allerdings solltest du darauf achten,das du adapter mit integrierter steckdose nimmst (z.b. devolo dlan 200 AVPlus) und im raum befindliche geräte an dieser dose anschließt. Dadurch verminderst du die störungen,welche elektrische geräte verursachen. (in bezug auf die verbindungsgeschwindigkeit der dlan-adapter)


mrfloppy schrieb:


> leider was verschwommene bilder aber sieht nach strich codiertem telefonkabel aus, würde ich nicht drüber lan machen, bin jetzt nicht so im thema ob das überhaupt geht, wenn ja geh ich mal davon aus mit enormen leistungseinbußen!


Soweit ich weiß,besteht telefonkabel nicht aus verdrillten doppeladern.Diese verdrillung ist allerdings das wichtigste an lan-kabeln. (vermindert das gegenseitige stören der adernpaare)


> solltest du leerrohre liegen haben in die einzelnen zimmer würde ich die kabel rausholen und mindestens cat5e leitungen reinziehen falls du gigabit im heimnetz fahren möchtest !


 Naja,cat.6 würde ich schon wenigstens nehmen. Eigentlich besser noch cat.7,aber die sind ja recht steif...


----------



## mrfloppy (16. April 2012)

verdrillt sind die doppeladern auch aber nicht mit so nem  starken drall wie in einem cat kabel


----------



## Silent12 (16. April 2012)

Die Sache mit dem Verlegen ist blos: 2 Elektriker haben 2h gebraucht, um mit Zugmechanismus etc...ein einfaches 0,5mm dickes Fernsehkabel einzuziehen, welches ich durch das Netzwerkkabel ersetzen würde.
Ist es mit eingebauter Steckdose im DLAN-Adapter wirklich soviel besser ? Oder macht es sogut wie keinen Unterschied, solang ich den DLAN-Adapter auch in eine Wandsteckdose stecke ?

Leitung kommt vom Keller senkrecht an allen Zimmern vorbei hoch bis nach ganz oben (3 1/2 Etagen nach oben).
Nutze derzeit auch einen DLAN-Adapter, aber nur über eine Etage und bis jetzt habe ich auch noch kein schnelles Internet (erst ab August).

Also suche ich ein DLAN-Kit mit am besten 4 Adaptern (1xmal Keller +  3 PCs) die mindestens eine 20000 Leitung ausnutzen.


Edit:Wie wärs mit einem 2er Adapter-Packet von Lenovo 500 für meinen PC und den Router und dann noch ein 2er Packet für die andern beiden PCs von Lenovo 200 ? 

Gruß
silent12


----------



## Superwip (17. April 2012)

*Keine Panik! Vorsicht! Hier wurde viel Halbwissen verbreitet...*



> ein einfaches 0,5mm dickes Fernsehkabel


 
Welches TV Kabel ist 0,5mm dick?!

Und wurden die Elektriker nach Arbeitszeit bezahlt? Vielleicht haben sie sich ja nicht sonderlich beeilt ^^

Normalerweise sollte es kein Problem sein ein Netzwerkkabel mit Üblicherweise ~5mm Durchmesser in einem gängigen Leerrohr mit 16mm oder 20mm Durchmesser zu verlegen außer vielleicht es ist irgendwo abgeknickt oder so..



> am alten kabel das neue kabel anbinden magarine drauf und ab dafür


 
Nimm lieber Vaseline... die wird nicht ranzig... und wenn du den Stecker entfernst geht es auch leichter 

Du könntest auch Glasfaserkabel verlegen: dünn und Zukunftssicher (aber Achtung, es gibt solche und solche Glasfaserkabel...)



> 2. Dein vermutetes telefonkabel scheint auch eines zu sein. (bilder leider unscharf) Das kannst du aber leider nicht als lan-kabel benutzen.Dieses würde aber benötigt,da du ja eine verbindung vom router im keller zu den pc`s auf den etagen benötigst.


 
Das stimmt nicht (!)

Es ist weder ein Telefonkabel noch ein Netzwerkkabel noch ist es als Netzwerkkabel völlig untauglich...



> Kabel1 (Vermutung Telefonkabel):
> Anhang 539852Anhang 539853
> Beschriftung: :preisner sk 2000
> Anderes: hat einen Kupferkern umhüllt mit Isolationsmaterial und einer Folie.


 
...es ist ein Koaxialkabel!
Es lässt sich als TV Antennenkabel aber -zumindest theoretisch, mit Hilfe von Telekabelmodems als "Adapter"- auch als Netzwerkkabel nutzen.

-> http://www.preisner.de/downloaddp.php?id=30

Und es ist 6,6mm dick, nicht 0,5 



> Kabel2 (Vermutung Fernsehkabel)
> 
> Anhang 539854Anhang 539855
> 
> ...


 
Die Farbe der Adern irritiert mich ein wenig aber was auch immer das für ein Kabel ist, zumindest 10MBit/s, wahrscheinlich aber auch zumindest 100MBit/s Ethernet sollte möglich sein (wobei das ein weing geraten ist, die Fotos sind scheußlich und auch deine restlichen, verwirrenden Angaben sind nicht hilfreich). Offensichtlich ist es ein F/UTP Twisted-Pair Kabel mit 4 Aderpaaren und einer äußeren Schirmung. Mit etwas Glück ist es eh ein CAT5e Kabel...

Es ist übrigens durchaus so, dass auch normale Telefonkabel mit nur zwei verdrillten Aderpaaren (z.B. CAT 3) als Netzwerkkabel genutzt werden können; vor allem in den USA ist das sogar recht weit verbreitet. 10 MBit/s sollten mit normalen Netzwerkkarten ohne weiteres möglich sein, auch für 100MBit/s gibt es technische Lösungen, erst GBit/s Ethernet erfordert zwingend Cat5 oder Cat5e Kabel mit 4 Aderpaaren.



> Keller (Kabel Kasten: verplomt):


 
Du kommst nicht in deinen eigenen Kasten? 


____________
Spätestens mit etwas Spezialhardware kann man fast alles als "Netzwerkkabel" nutzen, das irgendwie ein Signal übertragen kann (siehe DLAN mit ordinären Stromkabeln und W-LAN über... die Luft )

Man sollte nicht so schnell die Flinte ins Korn werfen.

Sowohl normale TV-Antennenkabel als auch Telefonkabel können prinzipiell als Netzwerkkabel zweckentfremdet werden (was in diesem Fall aber nicht nötig sein sollte). Auch z.B. HDMI 1.4 oder RS232 Kabel eigenen sich für Netzwerkverbindungen, und auch viele andere Kabel, spätestens über Zusatzhardware.

Außerdem ist es empfehlenswert sich erst zu überlegen, was man da eigentlich verlegen möchte, bevor man (irgend)ein Kabel verlegt...


----------



## onslaught (17. April 2012)

> Keller (Kabel Kasten: verplomt):
> 
> Du kommst nicht in deinen eigenen Kasten?



Der Hausanschlußkasten, sg. Übergabestation von Kabel-BW ist immer verplombt. Die werden richtig gallig falls bei einer Überprüfung die Plombe fehlen sollte.

Kabel Nr.2 denke ich ist von einer Hausgegensprechanlage/Türöffner.
Edit: Diese Drähte kann man durchaus als Telefonleitung nehmen. Als Lan-Kabel weiß ich nicht.


----------



## Superwip (17. April 2012)

> Der Hausanschlußkasten, sg. Übergabestation von Kabel-BW ist immer verplombt. Die werden richtig gallig falls bei einer Überprüfung die Plombe fehlen sollte.


 
Interressant... ich hatte auch noch nie etwas mit Telekabel zu tun.



> Kabel Nr.2 denke ich ist von einer Hausgegensprechanlage/Türöffner.


 
Dennoch sollte es sich zur Not als LAN Kabel eignen, zumindest 10MBit/s.


----------



## Silent12 (17. April 2012)

Danke für die vielen Hilfen. Ich mache jetzt gleich nochmal bessere Bilder (mit einer wirklichen Kamera). 0,5 bezog sich auf Centimeter, was dann auch so in etwa den 6,6mm entspricht.
Die Kabel wurden laut meinen Eltern als "Telefon und Fernsehkabel" verlegt, aber ich würde mich SEHR freuen, wenn ich eine SICHERE Aussage zu der Art der Kabel und zu der Möglichkeit mit ihnen möglichst eine 20000 Leitung auszunutzen.
Wenn das nicht möglich ist, würde ich auf DLAN-Umsteigen.

Nocheinmal zu den Leerrohren:
Die Elektriker mussten sich anscheinend richtig in die Kabellehnen und noch auf einer anderen Etage einen zusätzlichen Durchbruch machen, um das Kabel überhaupt durchzuziehen. Anscheinend gibt es so einige Hindernisse im Rohr, was auf schlampigen Bau zurückzuführen ist.
Bilder von allem kommen in großem Stil in ca.15min.

Gruß
silent12


----------



## Superwip (17. April 2012)

> Die Kabel wurden laut meinen Eltern als "Telefon und Fernsehkabel" verlegt, aber ich würde mich SEHR freuen, wenn ich eine SICHERE Aussage zu der Art der Kabel und zu der Möglichkeit mit ihnen möglichst eine 20000 Leitung auszunutzen.
> Wenn das nicht möglich ist, würde ich auf DLAN-Umsteigen.



Die Koaxialkabel sind im Prinzip TV Kabel. Du könntest sie auch als Netzwerkkabel oder Telefonkabel nutzen, bräuchtest dann aber in jedem Raum ein eigenes Kabelmodem.

Das andere Kabel ist eben, wie schon gesagt ein F/UTP Twisted-Pair Kabel mit 4 Aderpaaren und einer äußeren Schirmung. Es eignet sich definitiv als (10MBit/s) Netzwerkkabel in Kombination mit einer normalen Netzwerkkarte, wahrscheinlich auch für 100MBit/s (womit die 20MBit/s Internet ausgereizt wären). Ob auch GBit/s Ethernet möglich ist ist eine andere Frage; Gbit/s Ethernet benötigt normalerweise mindestens ein CAT5 Kabel, oder ein CAT5e, CAT6, wenn das fragliche Kabel eines ist müsste das irgendwo draufstehen. Ansonsten ist _testen_ eine gute Möglichkeit um die Tauglichkeit des Kabels zu ermitteln, am Besten mit zwei Gbit/s Endgeräten (oder wahlweise einem Netzwerkkabeltester) an den beiden Kabelenden.



> Nocheinmal zu den Leerrohren:
> Die Elektriker mussten sich anscheinend richtig in die Kabellehnen und noch auf einer anderen Etage einen zusätzlichen Durchbruch machen, um das Kabel überhaupt durchzuziehen. Anscheinend gibt es so einige Hindernisse im Rohr, was auf schlampigen Bau zurückzuführen ist.



Dann waren die wohl entweder verstopft oder abgeknickt; in ersterem Fall müsste sich die Verstopfung eigentlich gelöst haben womit das Einziehen neuer Kabel jetzt kein Problem mehr sein sollte, ist das Leerrohr tatsächlich abgeknickt ist das natürlich wirklich blöd.


----------



## Silent12 (17. April 2012)

So hier noch ein paar Bilder zu dem F/UTP Twisted Pair Kabel (zur Bestätigung):




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und wie würde man dann dieses Kabel als Netzwerkkabel nutzen ? 

Gruß
silent12


----------



## Superwip (17. April 2012)

Also das Gelbe vom Ei sind diese Fotos ja immernoch nicht...

Das nächste mal:
1) Kabel irgendwo hinlegen und festhalten
2) ordentlich beleuchten
3) Kamera ruhig (!), nicht zu nah dran halten und abdrücken

Welche der Adern sind miteinander verdrillt?
Sind überhaupt alle Adern (bis auf den Blankdraht) jweils paarweise miteinander verdrillt?
(Ich rate mal: Blau-rot, gelb-weiß, grün-weiß, braun-weiß)

Ich nehme mal an, der Blankdraht gehört zu Isolierung und ist nicht mit den anderen verdrillt?



> Und wie würde man dann dieses Kabel als Netzwerkkabel nutzen ?


 
Einfach an jedes Ende einen 8P8C ("RJ45") Stecker montieren.
z.B. die: RJ45-Modularstecker, 100 Stck - Computer und Zubehr - Netzwerktechnik - Zubehr - Pollin Electronic

Pin 1 & 2: jeweils eine von zwei miteinander verdrillte Adern
Pin 3: eine weitere Ader
Pin 4: & 5: jeweils eine von zwei miteinander verdrillten Adern
Pin 6: Ader, die mit der an Pin 3 angeschlossenen verdrillt ist
Pin 7 & 8: die beiden verbleibenden, miteinander verdrillten Adern
Blankdraht an die Isolierung des Steckers

Eigentlich gibt es noch hübsche Normen (praktischerweise zwei verschiedene, EIA/TIA 568A und EIA/TIA 568B), die beschreiben, wie man das ganze Farblich ordnen soll aber in dem Fall ist das hinfällig, da die Farben der Adern sowieso nicht Normgerecht sind. Außerdem führen sie alle zum selben Ergebnis. Die einhaltung einer der Normen könnte Verwirrung vorbeugen, wenn jemals einer der Stecker wieder entfernt werden sollte

Wenn meine oben genannte Vermutung im Bezug auf die Verdrillung richtig ist, dann könnte es sich um ein Kabel handeln, dass auf eine Abwandlung der EIA/TIA 568A setzt und bei dem Pin 3 und Pin 6 blau und rot sind und die normalerweise braune Ader gelb gefärbt wurde.


----------



## Silent12 (17. April 2012)

So noch ein letztes mal Bilder gemacht (die gute Kamera ist immer noch weg, aber ich hoffe es reicht).
Ich habe keine wirklich verzwirbelten Kabel ausmachen können.
Doch hier die Bilder:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Sind ca. 7mm dick und dunkelgrau.

Gruß
silent12


----------



## Superwip (18. April 2012)

Die Fotos... na ja...

Ich geb es auf, auf etwas besseres zu hoffen...


Ist das Kabel irgendwie beschriftet?
Sind die weißen Adern wirklich weiß oder haben sie irgendwelche farbigen Markierungen?
Welchen Durchmesser hat das Kabel? Bitte nicht schätzen sondern messen... mit Schiebelehre oder einem Aquivalenten Messgerät...



> Ich habe keine wirklich verzwirbelten Kabel ausmachen können.



Frisch abisoliert? Wenn nicht ist es kein Wunder... die Verdrillung löst sich ja sehr schnell.

Wenn die Adern tatsächlich nicht verdrillt sind ist bei der Entfernung wohl maximal 10MBit/s möglich.

Ich wüsste aber nicht, warum man ein solches Kabel aufwendig schirmen sollte, wenn man nichtmal die Drähte verdrillt...
es sei denn, das Kabel ist etwas wirklich sehr spezielles

Die verdrillten Doppeladern von Twisted-Pair Kabeln sind übrigens in der Regel nicht eng "verzwirbelt", sie sind einfach eben paarweise etwa ein mal jeden Zentimeter lose umeinandergeschlungen

Siehe etwa hier:
http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/a/aa/TwistedPair_S-FTP.jpg
(wobei es sich hier um ein S/FTP Kabel handelt, bei dem die Doppeladern jeweils geschirmt sind, während dein Kabel nur eine äußere Schirmung hat; das ist vor allem bei CAT-7 üblich; es geht aber nur um die Verdrillung)


----------



## pesser (18. April 2012)

Silent12 schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Das ist ein stinknormales Telefonkabel *J-Y(St)Y* 4x2x0,6
Geht für kurze Strecken (min. 30m oder so) einwandfrei als 100 Mbit Netzwerkkabel.

Wichtig: Die Adern sind *paarweise verdrallt*. 
Das 1. Paar ist rot/blau, dann weiß/gelb, weiß/grün, weiß/braun. Du mußt die weißen Adern richtig den zugehörigen verdrallten farbigen zuordnen, notfalls nochmal 10-15 cm abisolieren.

Die _Schlaglänge_ bei Telefonkabeln ist größer als bei Netzwerkkabeln, d.h. die Verdrallung schwächer. Das ist normal und im Prinzip der hauptsächliche Unterschied.  

Für 100 Mbit Netzwerk brauchst Du nur 2 Paare (4 Adern), hat ja Superwip schon alles genau beschrieben.
Die beste Übersprechdämpfung erhältst du bei gegenüberliegenden Paaren, also z.B. rot/blau und weiß/grün oder weiß/gelb und weiß/braun. Das ist aber bei kurzen Strecken egal.

Und nicht lange mit der Schirmung hantieren, einfach weglassen (isolieren)!

Ansonsten ist alles hier beschrieben, genau lesen: → Ethernet Netzwerk über Telefonkabel


----------



## Silent12 (18. April 2012)

Messen mach ich nachher noch. Sie sind NICHT verdrillt (zumindest ist keine Verzwirbelung auf 4 Centimeter zu erkennen.
Außerdem sind 3 dünne weiße Fäden dabei (evtl haben die etwas mit der Isolation zu tun ?).
Aber wenn maximal 10MBit/s zu erreichen sind, würde ich wohl auf DLAN setzen.
Trotzdem an dieser Stelle nochmal einen riesen Dank an dich 

Gruß
silent12


----------



## Superwip (19. April 2012)

> Das ist ein stinknormales Telefonkabel *J-Y(St)Y* 4x2x0,6


 
Ja, ein Telefonkabel für zwei Anschlüsse... daran hab ich garnicht gedacht



> Aber wenn maximal 10MBit/s zu erreichen sind


 
Probieren geht über studieren...

Wenn es nicht geht würde ich ordentliche Kabel einziehen.


----------



## pesser (19. April 2012)

Silent12 schrieb:


> Messen mach ich nachher noch. Sie sind NICHT verdrillt (zumindest ist keine Verzwirbelung auf 4 Centimeter zu erkennen.


Hast Du mal gelesen was ich in meinem letzen Posting zur Verdrillung geschrieben habe? Ist dort alles erklärt (notfalls nochmal 10-15 cm abmanteln etc pp).



> Außerdem sind 3 dünne weiße Fäden dabei


Das ist der Hersteller-Kennfaden.



> Aber wenn maximal 10MBit/s zu erreichen sind, ...


*Simmt nicht!* Hast also mein Posting wirklich nicht gelesen 

Dann mach das mal: https://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/index.php?posts/4140525/ und lies auch den Link da drin.


----------



## onslaught (19. April 2012)

Mal ne Grundsätzliche Frage, nutzt du das Haus nur kurzfristig oder vorübergehend ?

Der Fredtitel sagt aus "von GRUND auf" ...

Dann bau doch auch von Grundauf richtig auf und verleg richtige Kabel im Kabelschacht, dann hast du später deine Ruhe und der Laden läuft. Oder nimm die Alternative D-Lan. Auf der vorhandenen Strippe würde "ich" kein Homenetz aufbauen.

Der Aufwand im Kabelschacht kann ja nicht sooo groß sein und zukunftsichere Netzwerkkabel sind nicht teuer.

Wenn du schon dabei bist prüf auch das Coax, ob die Abschirmung KabelTV tauglich ist (Fachmann weiß das ).


----------



## Silent12 (19. April 2012)

Ok also entweder wie im Link beschrieben, oder DLAN. Wohnen seit 10 Jahren in diesem Haus (Titel evtl. ein bisschen ungeschickt gewählt).

Gruß
silent12


----------



## Superwip (19. April 2012)

DLAN hat natürlich auch seine Nachteile, ich hoffe, du bist dir dessen bewusst...

-in der Praxis entspricht der Nettodatendurchsatz nur ~40 Prozent des (vom Hersteller angegebenen) Brutodatendurchsatzes
-Alle angeschlossenen Geräte teilen sich diese Bandbreite
-...wird es vom Nachbar auch genutzt macht sich das hier ebenfalls negativ bemerkbar
-viel mehr als ~500MBit/s Nettodurchsatz werden vermutlich nie möglich sein
-eventuell Latenznachteile
-Datenverkehr breitet sich frei im Stromnetz aus und kann entsprechend abgehört werden; Verschlüsselung nötig

-> ich würde daher einfach probieren, ob das verlegte Kabel 100MBit/s schafft; wenn nicht (unwahrscheinlich) würde ich einfach ein verlegen, wenn doch würde ich dennoch zumindest darüber nachdenken ein neues zu verlegen


----------



## mrfloppy (19. April 2012)

richtig, stinknormales telefonkabel 4*2 und der drall kommt erst wenn man was mehr vom kabel absetzt wobei der drall nicht so dolle ist ! das kabel wird never 100 M übertragen über lan !
was ist denn der unterschied zum cat kabel??? die doppelte schirmung d.h. die aderpäärchen sind gegeneinander nochmal abgeschirmt und der drall im netzwerkkabel ist viel enger , wird wohl seine gründe haben !


----------



## Superwip (19. April 2012)

> das kabel wird never 100 M übertragen über lan !


 
Ich denke es schafft die 100MBit/s... aber wie gesagt: probieren geht über studieren...



> was ist denn der unterschied zum cat kabel??? die doppelte schirmung d.h. die aderpäärchen sind gegeneinander nochmal abgeschirmt und der drall im netzwerkkabel ist viel enger , wird wohl seine gründe haben !


 
Das stimmt so nicht ganz; nur CAT-7 Kabel sind immer wie von dir beschrieben doppelt geschirmt (S/FTP), normale CAT-5 Kabel werden auch (völlig) ohne Schirmung verkauft -und sind in der Regel dennoch GBit/s tauglich-, CAT-1, -2, -3 und -4 sind praktisch immer ungeschirmt. Auch CAT-5e und CAT-6 Kabel müssen nicht unbedingt geschirmt sein, schon garnicht doppelt.

Der einzige wirkliche Unterschied ist die engere Verdrillung- aber das ist ein wesentlicher Unterschied... dennoch halte ich es für wahrscheinlich, dass das Kabel 100MBit/s schafft.


----------



## mrfloppy (20. April 2012)

naja laut meinem chef der netzwerke aufbaut, einrichtet und wartet ist das nicht so! der meint das das nur bedingt geht, WENN nur auf sehr kurzen leitungslängen und dann auch sehr langsam also eher unwarscheinlich das er über das kabel zumindest die 100Mbit schafft, was er haben sollte um seine dsl leitung auch voll nutzen zu können! was nützen ihn 10Mbit die dann evtl über die leitung gehen? also mich würde es schon belasten im keller 25M anliegen zu haben in dem wissen die nicht nutzen zu können weil ich murks kabel in der wand liegen habe für ethernet ! ich würde die arbeit und zeit investieren und neue leitungen einziehen! gutes kati band und vaseline, dann geht das im normalfall ! ansonsten sucht er sich einen punkt zentral zieht da das kabel hin schraubt da nen switch hin und verteilt von da sofern das möglich ist! aber mit dem kabel würde ich es nicht machen, wlan würde ich auch nicht machen wenn die geräte im keller sind, kann dementsprechend auch schwerst einknicken und dlan wäre evtl eine option die aber auch nicht zwingend klappen muß! sicherste lösung wäre wirklich zeit und arbeit investieren und die kabel rausholen


----------



## pesser (25. April 2012)

*Netzwerk über Telefonkabel*



mrfloppy schrieb:


> naja laut meinem chef der netzwerke aufbaut, einrichtet und wartet ist das nicht so! der meint das das nur bedingt geht, WENN nur auf sehr kurzen leitungslängen



Hat es Dein Chef jemals probiert? Wie oft?
Laut _meinem_ Chef (das bin ich selber) hat es immer funktioniert.
Zuletzt vor 3 Wochen, ca. 35m Ericsson ENQXBU 4Pr 26AWG (4x2x0,4mm [!]). Läuft auch noch eine analoge Telefon-Nebenstelle drüber.
Die Reichweiten findest Du hier (gilt naürlich nur wenn man es richtig macht):

→ Mögliche Leitungslänge 100 Mbit/s Netzwerk über Telefonkabel
Findest Du das _sehr kurz_ ? 
.
JA, richtig: Sowas macht man nicht bei Neumontage! 
Aber als Alternative bei vorhandener Telefonleitung, wenn andere Lösungen unmöglich oder unrentabel sind, vor allem im Privatbereich oder bei kleinen Büros.
Und zuverlässiger als WLAN über 2 Stockwerke ist es allemal.


----------

